# DMP DAteien importieren



## AJAX Lauch (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Ich hab die "Oracle Database 10g Express Edition". Ich versuch grad über deren SQL-Befehlszeile eine dmp Datei zu importieren. Hab schon ein bisschen gegooglt und die SQL-Befehle die ich bisjetzt gefunden habe funktionieren nicht. Fehler: "Unbekannter Befehl."

Hier mal meine bisherigen Ansätze:

imp scott/tiger file=emp.dmp full=yes
imp username@datenbank file=importfile.dmp log=importfile.log ignore=y full=y

Beide Varianten haben nicht funktioniert.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## dbwizard (28. Februar 2008)

AJAX Lauch hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab die "Oracle Database 10g Express Edition". Ich versuch grad über deren SQL-Befehlszeile eine dmp Datei zu importieren. Hab schon ein bisschen gegooglt und die SQL-Befehle die ich bisjetzt gefunden habe funktionieren nicht. Fehler: "Unbekannter Befehl."
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Aber nur der IMP Befehl funktioniert ? Ist er vielleicht nicht im Pfad angegebenen ? Du solltes im übrigen ab Oracle 10 Datapump verwenden


----------



## AJAX Lauch (28. Februar 2008)

Alle anderen Befehele funktionierenn und ich auch im richtigen Verzeichnis. habs jetzt auch einfach mal über cmd sqlplus gemacht.

weiß nich mehr weiter. welche sql befehle gibt es denn noch um eine dmp datei zu importieren?


----------



## MPr (29. Februar 2008)

dazu noch eine andere Frage: handelt es sich denn um einen Dump des exp-Utilities? Da in 10g eigentlich das data pump utility (expdp/impdp) den Standard darstellt (exp/imp ist in SE und EE nur noch aus Gründen der Abwärtskompatibilität erhalten) und die Formate nicht kompatibel sind, würde das Auffinden der imp.exe andernfalls gar nicht helfen.

Gruß

MP


----------



## dbwizard (29. Februar 2008)

AJAX Lauch hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab die "Oracle Database 10g Express Edition". Ich versuch grad über deren SQL-Befehlszeile eine dmp Datei zu importieren. Hab schon ein bisschen gegooglt und die SQL-Befehle die ich bisjetzt gefunden habe funktionieren nicht. Fehler: "Unbekannter Befehl."
> 
> :


...Ehem, Frage : Versuchst du , den Import im SQLPlus auszuführen ? D.h. startest du SQLplus, meldest dich an der DB an und versuchst dort "IMP" zu verwenden ? Das würde nicht funktionieren, der IMP Befehl musst du direkt aus der Shell ausführen.


----------



## AJAX Lauch (29. Februar 2008)

oh ja dann könnts daran liegen..mein problem ist nur ich kann dank nem bug nich auf meine db oberfläche zugreifen warum auch immer.


----------

